# Honeycomb Production



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Put it back and let it finish, it should be all capped before you remove it from the hive.
You can cut it after it has rippened in the hive, place it in seal-able p;astic bags and store it. Or eat up.
But do wait until all been capped.


----------



## Me Beeing Me (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, Ben!


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

If you do not consume it immediately, put it in the freezer for a couple days to kill any wax moth eggs that might be in the frame/comb. Then remove, let thaw, enjoy!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

But after that we have to put it in fridge? If we are not putting it in honey jar. For example in plastic packaging.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Ripe honey may crystallize more quickly at refrigerator temperature. Store it in the freezer or at room temperature. If the honey is capped, it is perfectly safe to store at room temp.


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for quick reply. But its probably better to store it in some plastic air-tight box?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Good point, Bostek. Definitely store the honeycomb in a closed airtight container. It needs to stay clean, dry, and protected from any stray wax moths, ants, or other honey-loving critters.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

When you remove your comb honey from the freezer, package for long term storage as you wish. And yes, a closed air tight container is best. Safest place to store it is in a pantry or cabinet out of direct light, esp. sunlight. That will keep it at room temp. or a tad lower (kitchens do tend to heat up when folks are cooking). Then enjoy!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks. One more question...if we have virgin honey comb (or how do you say) - unspoiled, pure comb...can you eat it? They say there is no problem, but didn't found anything to prove that. Can there be any problems?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Most definitely yes, you can eat honeycomb! Spread it on bread and eat it whole -- the wax is safe to swallow. Or you can take a bite of just the honeycomb, chew it until the honey is all gone, then spit out the wax. It is a nice treat for children, since the wax is safe to swallow. Honeycomb was my "chewing gum" when I was a child.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

DeeAnna said:


> If the honey is capped, it is perfectly safe to store at room temp.


Honey is hygroscopic and will pull in moisture EVEN if capped and will begin to granulate and ferment. Room temperature is safe in low humidity situations. I store my comb honey in a closet especially built and designed for my comb honey storage. I keep a dehumidifier in the closet. Long term storage is best in a freezer.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Grant -- We have also discussed using airtight containers to store said honeycomb at room temperature. Apparently that is not sufficient?


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

What about HMF on room temperature?


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

I have made test honeycomb in plastic package:


----------

